# Pineview 29 May - 4 June...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Before we get into the actual fish'n report...a little Avian (aka birds) test.

So for folks who enjoy observing nature...name the following birds.

*Bird 1*:
[attachment=7:285uvy4h]pineview 29 may - 5 jun 023-6.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]
*Bird 2*:
[attachment=6:285uvy4h]pineview 29 may - 5 jun 019-4.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]
*Birds 3&4*:
[attachment=5:285uvy4h]pineview 29 may - 5 jun 021-5.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]

*Now onto the fish'n....*

Tiger Musky nuts like us who we had a great time with. 

*Jim Welchwood 1/2 of the rick_rudder team*:
[attachment=4:285uvy4h]pineview 29 may - 5 jun 029-7.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]
*J&L from Boise, ID*
[attachment=3:285uvy4h]Pineview 29 May - 5 Jun 027-8.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]
...*and of course our most favorite 4 legged companion * *Hershey* //dog// 
[attachment=2:285uvy4h]pineview 29 may - 5 jun 011-3.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]

Water temp throughout the trip averaged 59*. Water level is high with very little shoreline exposed. Water clarity is clear however once the wind kicks up the water clarity drops.

We fished a total of 39 hours with the following fish'n stats:

7 follows; 1 on beach 3-4' of water sunning; 1 Tiger came unbottoned; 5 PV Browns (aka Carp); 2 Tigers boated (32" and 42" with an 18" girth).

[attachment=1:285uvy4h]pineview 29 may - 5 jun 005-1.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]
[attachment=0:285uvy4h]pineview 29 may - 5 jun 004-2.jpg[/attachment:285uvy4h]

Tigers are lurking about and except for one day not yet aggressively hitting and based on the follows seemed to be in a more in a neutral/passive state. Why they even waste the energy following the lure...more curious I guess.

Overall it was a great time as we were on the water with other TM addicts and not at the nasty 4-letter word that starts with a 'W' and ends with a 'K'. :wink: :wink:


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

sounds like it was fun k2, wish i coud have been there, hope your next outing produces more of the toothy ones in the boat, jims boat doesnt even look right without me in there, cant wait for july!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice report Kim, it was good to see you at PV. I needed a break from Willard so we put a few hours on the Dam. 5 chasers and no takers, had one big carp take a crank which was the only one in the boat, maybe next time. Not sure why but I've had a hard time getting motivated for the Tigers lately.


----------



## paraAdams (Apr 1, 2008)

K2, I don't know what types of birds those are. But I would really like to know, are you going to post the answer?!?

Thanks for the pictures of those big fish, it looks like a pretty good time indeed. 

By the way, work is a 4 letter word for sure! 8)


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Well you got a osprey, western tanager, grosbeak, and a lagelie bunting..... not sure how to spell it. Nice tigers! P.S. yer walleye are waiting for ya!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

That first bird is an Osprey.

Then a yellow-bellied sapsucker, an oriole and a tweety bird.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Awesome fish K2! What does a mustky that size weigh? All I knew of the birds was the first one, an osprey, nice photo! Also, that beer batter recipe that you put on here a while back is outstanding! We used it again last night for the eyes we caught, it was really good, Thank you!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

OOO°)OO -*|*- 
*Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding* and yes we have a winner!!!! :O--O:



DIPPER said:


> Well you got a osprey, western tanager, grosbeak, and a lagelie bunting..... not sure how to spell it. Nice tigers! P.S. yer walleye are waiting for ya!


*Bird 1*: Osprey; *Bird 2*: Western Tanager; *Bird 3*:Black Headed Grosbeak (we thought at first they were Orioles); *Bird 4*: Lazuli Bunting (you're spelling was good enough for us)...WTG DIPPER!!!!!!!!

I always put up bird feeders when camping...interesting what will visit the feeders that we don't see at home...plus for us it's nice sit'n outside and watch'n them while sipping on a beverage of choice.

Yea I'm hear'n them Walleye a-call'n but think'n we'll be chasing Tigers. Plan on making a couple visits to Willard soon though.



skeet4l said:


> Not sure why but I've had a hard time getting motivated for the Tigers lately.


Great seeing you guys out also...You'll get motivated as soon as you get one of them berthas in the boat. They're so rightfully called the fish of 10,000 cast though. This fish is put'n in a lot of hours I'll agree.... 



rick_rudder said:


> sounds like it was fun k2, wish i coud have been there, hope your next outing produces more of the toothy ones in the boat, jims boat doesnt even look right without me in there, cant wait for july!


Jason I'd agree and Jim looked very lonely but when he went out with us we had a lot of fun...even though it was a skunk day...but fun never-the -ess.



Jed said:


> tweety bird.


Isn't a Tweety bird yellow??? -/|\- Just need Slyvester the cat now.... :mrgreen: 


IYAAYAS said:


> What does a mustky that size weigh?
> Here's the weight formula to get the approximate live weight. We don't weigh them as we try not to stress the fish anymore than possible and holding them in a vertical position isn't good on the fishes internal organs.
> 
> LxGxG/800 = 42x18x18/800 = 17.01 #s approximate live weight.
> ...


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time its good to see you got hershey out for the action thanks for the great report and photos. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> It looks like you had a awesome time its good to see you got hershey out for the action thanks for the great report and photos. 8)


Hey Size Matters...it was a great time with great folks expected the fish'n to be slow based on the weather and water temp.

Yea us 2-legged companions to our 4-legged companion have been neglectful of Hershey. This was Hershey's first camp'n/fish'n trip of the season. I'll say she has really matured and not so needy in das boat or at camp. However on the last day when going for the morning walk (what goes in must come out) Hershey, well her tail didn't look quite right kinda stiff look'n. She was wagging it so much at camp visiting nicely with folks we're sure she had sore doggie appendage muscles. I ain't kidding either...now her tail is back to norm...wagging and not look'n swollen-n-sore.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is pretty funny K2 its great you all had a good time and Hershey is behaving and not getting in to any more mischief.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Thanks K2! I will try to remember that so I don't hold them vertically for pictures if I ever get into them. I am going up to Canada right away and gonna chase some Pike and Walleye while we are there and I would think the same rule would go for the pike as well. Thanks.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, K2 We also tried your reciepe on some eye's we caught at Powell---outstanding! We used some of that beer from Bud that has the lime in it, very tasty. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post. I don't know how I missed it.

Nice tiger.


----------

